# Legato Scripts!!??



## Shantar (Apr 20, 2008)

I don´t have much experience with Kontakt scripts but I bought Kontakt 3 a couple of months ago and have decided to try and dig into the scripting-feature. Searching for old topics regarding legato scripts I find that the links to these (I suppose free) legato scripts are not working anymore. However, there´s a "Unisono - Portamento" script with Kontakt 3 which should function similar as the legato script (I think). Is this correct or are the legato scripts I read about in this forum better in any way? If so, I hope someone would be so kind as to tell me where I can find them now.

Chris


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Have you looked at the SIPS package?

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/sips/sips.htm

BTW V200 with all kinds of spiffy new features is now in beta test o=< .

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 20, 2008)

Big Bob @ Sun Apr 20 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Have you looked at the SIPS package?
> 
> ...



Hi Bob,

I'm wondering if V200 will behave differently with big instruments? Because I've noticed that the CPU spikes real hight with instruments that contain lots of group... I realize that may not be a problem for everyone but i was just wondering if V200 would be different? I'm not complaining and I'm using uniso portamento to avoid this problem for now but would love to be able to use SIPS again.  

Cheers.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 20, 2008)

Shantar @ Sun Apr 20 said:


> I don´t have much experience with Kontakt scripts but I bought Kontakt 3 a couple of months ago and have decided to try and dig into the scripting-feature. Searching for old topics regarding legato scripts I find that the links to these (I suppose free) legato scripts are not working anymore. However, there´s a "Unisono - Portamento" script with Kontakt 3 which should function similar as the legato script (I think). Is this correct or are the legato scripts I read about in this forum better in any way? If so, I hope someone would be so kind as to tell me where I can find them now.
> 
> Chris



Yes, Uniso Portamento will do what you're looking for. But it doesn't have a vibrato option like SIPS does and the main advantage for me is SIPS has some very good presets while Unisono has none. I really like Unisono too but i really wish there were presets to start with...


----------



## Shantar (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you both! I will check out the SIPS package right away!


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 20, 2008)

> Hi Bob,
> 
> I'm wondering if V200 will behave differently with big instruments? Because I've noticed that the CPU spikes real hight with instruments that contain lots of group... I realize that may not be a problem for everyone but i was just wondering if V200 would be different? I'm not complaining and I'm using uniso portamento to avoid this problem for now but would love to be able to use SIPS again.


Hi Fernando,

I'm not sure about whether V200 will improve your situation or not since I'm not sure what might be causing your problem. Actually, this is the first time I've heard about it. :( This is a problem you have with V151? How many groups do these trouble instruments have? Is more than one group active at a time, etc etc etc. Maybe there is some other way to skin this cat?

V200 has a 3rd script called the SIPS Articulation and Alternation Script, SAS. This script pre-configures groups so that the SAS can select articulations via either a keyswitch pair or Program Change commands. But the SAS only allows a maximum of 64 different articulations although each articulation can trigger multiple groups (when there is a reason for it) and each articulation can have its own set of release groups if need be.

You would have to provide me with some kind of test instrument that exhibits the problem before I could try to determine the cause. And/or maybe you would like to participate in beta testing of V200?

I'm afraid I can't be of much more help without more info :? .

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 20, 2008)

Don't worry about it Bob. I'm convince it's because i have a unique way of doing things.

I'm sure you can easily reproduce the problem by loading lots of groups in one instrument. Assign the mod wheel to switch between groups, start options/on ctrl/cc1. And then i assign group 1 is between 0 & 0, group 2 between 1 & 1, group 3 is between 2 & 2, etc.. In my case i can have A LOT of groups. Around 70 groups for strings(just for longs notes). I'd have more but I've reached K3's zone limits already. :( 

Basically, the more group there is the higher the cpu spikes when in transition, even if there's only 1 group active. Just copy the same group with the same zone a bunch of time and change the ''in between'' # of each group afterwards and see what i mean. Try 30, 40 groups and then compare cpu usage with a 1 group instrument only. It might be related to the number of zone too? I'm not sure.

As i said earlier, i do things differently and I'm sure this is why SIPS consumes more cpu that way. So PLEASE! don't change anything just for me! I forbid you to do that!  

About beta testing. :lol: I dough I'd be very good at that! Plus I'm already going insane tweaking all these groups! :shock: But it looks like you've outdone yourself with V200 and I'm anxious to try it. 8) 

Many thanks for your contribution.

Cheers.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 20, 2008)

lee @ Sun Apr 20 said:


> Big Bob @ Sun Apr 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris,
> ...



Yes....well... I think K2.2... but I should let Bob speak for himself :D


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 20, 2008)

> Will V200 be compatible with "good ol" K2? Please say yes.



Thonex is right Johnny, V200 is designed to run under K2.2 (it probably will not work with K2.1). While V200 should also run under K3, it won't take advantage of certain new K3 features so, I'm planning on porting V200 (probably as V300) to K3 in the near future.

As I mentioned in a prior post, SIPS now consists of 3 chained scripts and a 4th is in the works. So, obviously, interscript communication is central to proper operation and one of the really nifty things K3 has, that K2 doesn't have, is far better support for interscript communication including a new callback type that will allow us to get rid of all kinds of excess baggage that is needed to run under K2.2. For one thing, the K3 version will not the need KSP+ Timer option for proper data transfer and startup. In addition, my new K3 Interscript Operating System fully supports genuine, nested subroutine calling with a central library that's 'callable' by multiple script slots.

But in the meantime, V200 running under K2.2 (or K3) should still be pretty cool. 8) That is if my beta testers ever get around to putting their blessing on it :roll: 

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## acabreira (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Bob, it´s been a long time since I´ve been posting here and heard about SIPS V200, and I´m so excited about its upcoming release. Any chance I can be a beta tester on this? I´m postponing all the orchestral work in my songs hoping for a new SIPS release, and since it seems to be on the way, if I could be of any help, let me know.

Best regards.

A. Cabreira


----------



## acabreira (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Bob, A stands for Adriano, just got used of signing like this . Just sent you a PM.

Best regards.

A. Cabreira


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Adriano,

I sent you the SIPS 2 beta package, please let me know if you receive it intact.

God Bless,

Bob


----------

